# Getting Rel attribute to work with location.href javascript



## HomeSight (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to call a rel attribute so it can display a pop-up window (ie, rokbox)

Here is my line of code for the div i'm trying to make clickable... i'm obviously missing the rel tag, but no matter where i put it , i get nothing...

Can someone please let me know where it needs to go and how it should be written.

</a>

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Try this 

YOUR DIV CONTENT HERE

Hope this will work,

Cheers,

~Maneet
Lexolution IT Services
Web Development Services


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

To open a popup window with JavaScript, I think you would typically use window.open():

Some Text To Click

But I'm not really sure that's what you're trying to do. If not, could you describe your situation a little more clearly?


----------

